# Texas Boys Outdoors Saltwater Tournament!!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Don't miss out on this years event, gonna be a blast!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Registration is now open, can register via PayPal at [email protected]. If team registering together please email us names.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Updated tourney flyer!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Registration form

https://adobeformscentral.com/?f=9dpJse8BZ2ZWK5dP5NZNNg


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Had a few inquiries so would like to announce that any veteran or active member of the US military, any branch, will receive 25% off when registering for the TX Boys Saltwater Tournament. Message us with any questions. We appreciate all of those that defend our great nation!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

1 week away! Register now!


----------

